# How to ice fish for walleye's



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for all the insite.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i smell :spam:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Me to its getting kinda spammy :spam: :******:


----------



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

My topic is ice fishing invention,
My artical is what I made and what it does so not sure why you are putting spam as a reply kind of rude i think.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Kind of rude for you to advertise a business product on this site without paying. It's not even a classified add!

At least you could sign up for a membership for $10.

:spam:


----------



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

Ryan_Todd said:


> i smell :spam:


 I changed my story to some thing that my suit you.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 31, 2004)

Great Web Site...2C...I think the Tip-Up Quick Pick-Up will be a credit to fishermen!!!
Good walleye tips. Your site is really resourcefull. Thank for the info!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> I changed my story to some thing that my suit you.


you should have left it the way it was so everyone would understand all the spam replys. uke:


----------



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

I wasn't trying to affend any one I just have a new site and an invention and very little money with no way to advertise it. I just wanted to see if any one thought it was a good idea or if they liked the site i just made for my idea.

Sincerly,
James Tucci


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

James

My advice , for future reference make sure you read the Terms of Service of any forum you are visiting to keep yourself out of trouble.



> From NoDakOutdoors.com Terms & Conditions.....
> 
> ***Businesses may not use the forum in any way to sell their products or services. Advertising inquiries may be forwarded to [email protected]
> 
> ***Please don't drop promotional urls (we do not allow sig file urls). Signing your name is fine, however commercialized posts or resume signatures will be edited. We tend to err on the side of caution to protect the integrity of the system by reducing flippant commercialized posts. Affiliate based URLs are not allowed anywhere on the system.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Tucci Pro Shop "The Tip-UP Quick Pick-UP"
> 
> The flashlight/ tip-up winder combo
> 
> Wind your tip-ups in while wearing gloves by the push of a button


YOU WRITE AN ARTICLE ABOUT TIP-UPS, AND SAY THERE IS NO CONNECTION!?! I was born at night, but not last night.


----------



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

That is my web site and my signiture. Like when you become a member and it asks you your web site and your quote. That is going to show up under any artical I post.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Why don't you invent something that reels in the fish with the push of a button?? I hate the thought of my fingers getting a little wet and cold. Like when I do the dishes at home, I like to wear those rubber gloves. Also when it's a little chilly in the home I turn up the furnace a little, that cold clammy feeling really gives me the shivers. Icky.

Any prissy who needs this junk should stay home and watch t.v... :2cents:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tristan said:


> Great Web Site...2C...I think the Tip-Up Quick Pick-Up will be a credit to fishermen!!!
> Good walleye tips. Your site is really resourcefull. Thank for the info!!


Dude did he just make another name to congratulate himself?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: I am with Goldy


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I am with Goldy too.....
Bandhunter


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Signa-what?!? 

(sarcasm)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll just add one other tip of info. to the original post that was copied from the "Fishermans' Bible". Many times when winding up or jigging the line on a tip up fish in the area will see the flash of the bait and strike. I have caught a lot of fish with tip-ups when winding up and going home or moving to another location. Feeling the fish strike at this time was the only way to know they hit it at all.


----------



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

2C said:


> Thanks for all the insite.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Tristan said:
> 
> 
> > Great Web Site...2C...I think the Tip-Up Quick Pick-Up will be a credit to fishermen!!!
> ...


 uke:


----------



## 2C (Oct 31, 2004)

2C said:


> Thanks for all the insite.


----------

